# Du lịch trong nước > Thông tin du lịch > Kinh nghiệm du lịch >  Những điều cần biết khi đi Du lịch Miền Bắc trong tháng Mùa thu

## phuongoanh2qdt

*Những Điều Cần Biết Khi Đi Du Lịch Miền BắcTrong Tháng Mùa Thu*

Không có cái nắng nóng của mùa hạ, không có cái lạnh buốt của mùa đông, mùa thu được xem là thời điểm đẹp nhất và thích hợp nhất trong năm để bạn tận hưởng những chuyến tham quan thú vị. 
Vẻ đẹp của mùa thu khiến ai cũng muốn khám phá, nhưng cần chuẩn bị gì, đi đâu, làm gì để có một kỳ nghỉ vui vẻ và thú vị nhất, câu trả lời dành cho bạn sẽ là những gợi ý nhỏ của Câu lạc bộ du lịch kỳ này.

*Trang phục khi điDu Lịch Miền Bắc
*
Với đặc điểm của thời khắc chuyển mùa từ những cơn mưa mùa hạ sang không khí mát dịu của mùa thu, do vậy, khi đi lại, du khách có thể mang theo quần áo có độ dày vừa phải. Đã thưa dần những cơn mưa, do đó những chiếc áo len đã trở nên là lựa chọn ưu tiên trong hành lý của bạn. Chỉ cần vài chiếc áo khoác nhẹ, thêm vài chiếc quần Jean, các vật dụng cần thiết như dù, nón, kính râm là có thể lên đường.

*Du Lịch Miền Bắc: Những nơi đáng để đi nhất:*



Nếu du lịch mùa hè được xem là mùa tránh nóng, với khuynh hướng về với biển, đảo như Nha Trang, Phan Thiết, Phú Quốc, thì mùa thu lại có khuynh hướng đi xa để cảm nhận vẻ đẹp của những vùng mang khí hậu mùa rõ rệt. Nếu tham quan trong nước, Hà Nội là lựa chọn đầu tiên cho chuyến tham quan của bạn. Vào mùa này, cúc và cơm nguội vàng đã nở rộ trên những con đường. Hà Nội chợt bừng lên mùi thơm nồng hoa sữa, và cũng là dịp để bạn thăm phố xưa nhà cổ với “mái ngói thâm nâu”.

Nếu Hà Nội phảng phất một nét thu hoài cổ thì Sapa lại là điểm đến lý tưởng cho những khám phá nét đẹp hữu tình của vùng cao. Cuộn trong những đám mây trắng tực bông là những mái ngói đỏ, những ngôi biệt thự và cả ngôi nhà thờ phơi mình trong bước chân đi về của thời gian. Đà Lạt cũng không thể thiếu trong hành trình khám phá vẻ đẹp mùa thu của đất trời. Những hàng thông như xanh thẳm và khẽ ru mình trong những cơn gió nhẹ thoảng qua. Nếu vùng cao nguyên mang đến cho du khách cảm giác của chốn thần tiên, thì biển cả lại đưa du khách đến với những giây phút lắng mình trong sự bình yên. Giữa bầu trời ngát xanh, phơi mình trên bờ cát trắng, nghe tiếng vỗ về của tiếng sóng đại dương bạn như thấy tâm hồn mình nhẹ nhàng và thanh thản hơn. 

Không chỉ có mùa thu Việt Nam, mùa Thu Trung Hoa cũng là một trong những điểm nhấn lý tưởng trong hành trình của bạn. Với nét đặc trưng của những công trình kiến trúc độc đáo mang dấu ấn lịch sử hàng ngàn năm, cảnh vật thiên nhiên cũng là sự hấp dẫn lớn đối với du khách. Nhật Bản và Hàn Quốc cũng là những điểm đến tương tự cho sự lựa chọn của bạn. Ngoài ra, du khách có thể khám phá vẻ đẹp của mùa thu Châu Âu với thành phố Paris tráng lệ, du ngoại trên dòng sông Seine êm đềm và dạo bước trên những con đường thênh thang, phủ đầy những chiếc lá vàng mùa thu.
*
Du Lịch Miền Bắc: Mua gì vào* *mùa thu*

Ngoài nhu cầu tham quan du khách có thể mang về những món quà thật ý nghĩa để làm quà. Đối với Hà Nội, món quà đáng để mua nhất chính là Ô mai với đủ loại để chọn lựa tại các phố hàng Đường, hàng Ngang. Nếu đến Sapa thì thế giới thổ cẩm đang rất sẵn sàng. Nếu đến với Đà Lạt, du khách có thể mua những giỏ hoa bất tử, hay những cành phong lan, địa lan để làm quà. Đối với Trung Quốc du khách có thể mua những vật dụng lưu niệm như móc khóa với nhiều màu sắc thật đáng yêu, hoặc cũng có thể mua các pho tượng gỗ dùng để làm quà lưu niệm… Với những thông tin ngắn gọn này, bạn đã có thể sẵn sàng cho cuộc du ngoạn đầy thú vị để cùng khám phá vẻ đẹp của sắc thu vàng năm nay.

----------


## phuongoanh2qdt

*Du Lich Mien Bac*

*Các địa điểm thắng cảnh và nghỉ dưỡng* 

Với thiên nhiên hùng vĩ, rừng nguyên sinh ở độ cao trên 1000 mét, Cửu Thác Tú Sơn như SaPa, mát mẻ như Đà Lạt. Đến đây, quý khách tận hưởng không gian của núi rừng hùng vĩ, nơi đây tự hào với có tới chín con thác như: thác Tiên Tắm, thác tình Âu Cơ, thác Trải Chiếu Quan Lang, Thác nàng Út Lót, Thác Bạc, Thác Triệu Phu, Tháng Thượng Ngàn, Thác Mẫu, Thác Thiên Ngọc Thạch ăn uống nghỉ dưỡng, đốt lửa trại hay thưởng thức các món ăn dân tộc độc đáo mang đầy bản sắc của văn hoá xứ Mường…

THÁC TÌNH ÂU CƠ:



Thượng ngàn Cửu Thác Tú Sơn ở độ cao 1.300 m so với mặt nước biển, núi non và thác nước hùng vĩ, dấu tích để lại là một quả trứng Âu Cơ khổng lồ hoá đá. Hiện lên một bà mẹ ôm bọc trăm trứng với vẻ mặt bâng khuâng nhìn xa xăm phía chồng con miền xuôi miền biển. Thác nước tuôn chảy ngày đêm qua năm tháng, đã tạo thành hồ Lạc Long Quân để người đời sau vẫy vùng bơi lội, tắm trong tình yêu của đại gia đình dân tộc là một từ xư

THÁC TRẢI CHIẾU QUAN LANG:



Thác trải chiếu Quan Lang vẫn rì rào vang vọng âm thanh lẫn với hình ảnh thác trải đều như một cái chiếu. Ngày xưa có ông Quan Lang xứ Mường Động đa tài - quyền uy đã lén lút hò hẹn với người tình bên dòng suối thơ mộng, là một thác nước đều đều chảy không ồn ã. Về mùa ít nước họ thường trải chiếu tự tình trong bóng mát cây xanh, rồi say đắm nhìn thác nước kia sao lại vừa vặn với cái chiếu của mình trải thử. Phải chăng đấy là tình yêu quan lang, thác trải chiếu hẹn hò mà người xưa lưu lại thành truyền thuyết

NÀNG ÚT LÓT – CHÀNG HỒ LIÊU:



Người xưa kể rằng ở khu thác 9 tầng (Cửu Thác Tú Sơn hiện nay) có nàng Út Lót vừa xinh đẹp, vừa thông minh, là con gái thứ ba của đạo Tu Liêng và con Tu Ó. Nàng thấy bố buồn phiền vì nỗi không có con trai hay mặt mình đi chầu vua kẻ chợ, nàng xin giả trai đi làm việc đó. Dọc đường đi, nàng gặp Hồ Liêu, con của một lang đạo khác cùng đi chầu vua. Hai người kết làm bạn (chung lương, chung bộ, chung cỗ, chung phòng). Trong những ngày ở đất kinh thành, không những vua Kẻ chợ mà ngay cả chàng Hồ Liêu cũng không biết nàng là gái giả trai. Nhờ thông minh bình tĩnh Út Lót đã đánh lạc sự theo dõi của những người đó. Hết hạn chầu vua, trên đường về quê Út Lót mới cởi bỏ lốt cải trang, trở lại nguyên hình là một cô gái xinh đẹp dịu dàng, lộng lẫy. Và hai người yêu nhau hò hẹn trên dòng suối để được gặp nhau ân ái. Dòng suối thơ mộng đó đầy ắp tình yêu là điểm hẹn hò những lời thề vàng đá. Chuyện người xưa kể lại như vậy ở xứ Kim Bôi Hoà Bình (nàng Út Lót và chàng Hồ Liêu). Hai người về sau đã không lấy được nhau vì khi hết hạn chầu vua, Hồ Liêu trở về nhà thì gia đình đã cưới vợ cho chàng. Vì quá yêu nàng Út Lót mà không lấy được nên chàng Hồ Liêu u buồn, đau ốm rồi mất. Nàng Út Lót cũng se lòng héo hon chờ đợi chàng trên dòng suối đã cùng hẹn hò những lời thề vàng rồi mất theo. Linh hồn hai người đã trở thành đàn bướm trắng dập dờn bay trên dòng suối tháng tư âm lịch hàng năm. Trên dòng suối tình đó, hình nàng Út Lót vác ống nước trên giỏ rau rừng vẫn ngồi lại đợi chờ chàng Hồ Liêu mãi và hoá đá. 

THÁC BẠC



Cửu Thác thượng ngàn mơ không thấy
Long Cung giếng Ngọc mấy ai hay
Đến rồi lòng ngẩn ngơ say
Bồng lai tiên cảnh đây rồi Tú Sơn
Người xưa kể lại rằng: Xóm Củ ngày xưa đồng ruộng khô cằn không có nước, có một người mẹ mang thai đã dũng cảm vượt qua chín ngọn núi với đỉnh cao nhất, dùng con dao bạc cắm xuống đất và có một mạch nước tuôn trào lên thành hồ nước (đầm Ba Đạng). Một dòng chảy về Kim Tiến và bồi lắng thành nguồn cát vàng, dòng khác chảy về Mường Thàng – Cao Phong và một nhánh lớn nhất vượt chín ngọn núi chảy về Tú Sơn tạo thành chín dòng thác hùng vĩ lấp lánh ánh bạc bốn mùa, làm nên khí hậu mát mẻ do bụi nước hơi sương bay lên toả từ các độ cao chùm xuống hiếm có. (Sự tích con dao bạc – màu lấp lánh ánh bạc chín dòng thác ẩn hiện trong làn mây bồng bềnh màu trắng bốn mùa che phủ). Và đến nay, nơi đây trở thành khu du lịch sinh thái hấp dẫn với du khách trong nước và quốc tế, trở thành nhà máy công nghiệp không khói, trở thành một kho bạc đầy ý nghĩa với tên Thác Bạc đã có từ xưa.

*Du Lich Mien Bac*

ĐỘNG LONG CUNG:



Là một dòng suối cổ xưa được chảy từ đầm Ba Đạng (hồ ba nhánh). Do trên cao đất đá tuôn xuống đã lấp tắc phía trên làm nước đổi dòng. Suối đó trở thành hang động huyền ảo, còn lại tý tách những giọt nước thánh làm mát lòng người của sự tích người mẹ tìm ra nguồn nước đã vào sinh con và hoá rồng. Hình tượng người mẹ bồng con vẫn còn hiện lên hoá đá của chuyện xưa kể lại.

ĐƯỜNG LÊN CỔNG TRỜI THIÊN SƠN:



Từ cửa động Long Cung qua cầu gió vi vu dưới khe suối nhỏ chảy róc rách là gần hai trăm bậc đá xếp uốn lượn giữa cây cỏ xanh mướt dẫn du khách bước nhẹ tênh lên đến cổng trời là một khu vườn Thượng Uyển, không gian mát mẻ của khí hậu Đà Lạt

KHU VƯỜN THƯỢNG UYỂN: 



Khu Thượng Uyển là một không gian mới có độ cao so với mực nước biển là 1.000 m. Khí hậu trong lành mát mẻ dễ ru ngủ nếu khách nào nghỉ trong các nhà sàn mini trong 12 giờ trưa của hè nóng oi ả.
* Ven suối là các nhà sàn mini với đàn voi đá tranh nhau tắm ngụp dưới dòng suối trong xanh.
* Bên sườn núi đá uy nghiêm là một mái ngói tươi màu mận chín, nơi tâm linh thượng ngàn soi bóng bên hồ Ngọc ngàn năm.
* Dưới suối trong nhìn rõ từng viên đá cuội lăn đùa từng bước chân du khách, xen lẫn với từng hồ tắm tự nhiên làm cho du khách quên cả giờ, mải mê bắt ốc vặn trên thành đá ven suối để mang lại cho người tình một bữa ốc nóng ngay trên bờ suối.
* Khu Thượng Uyển:
                Có một lầu son gác tía, chót vót trên cao đỉnh thác. Hai bên và phía dưới là hai dòng thác tuôn trào lấp lánh như nâng lầu vọng cảnh trên mây trời nhìn xuống. Đó là lầu vọng. Du khách ngồi trên lầu vọng cảnh tha hồ mà buông thả tâm hồn hoà vào mọi cảnh vật như trên máy bay nhìn xuống, thật là thiên đường.
* Hồ Tiên Sa:
               Lên tiếp theo là dòng suối rì rào véo von tiếng muôn loài chim hót dẫn du khách đến một hồ Tiên Sa rộng 300 m2, các chàng trai cô gái tha hồ mà thoả thuê vẫy vùng, ngụp lặn dưới chân thác Trượng Phu, một dòng thác hùng vĩ trên trời nối xuống hồ Tiên Sa. Trên hồ Tiên Sa là một giếng Ngọc rót bạc trắng xuống ngày đêm không cạn, như tình người cha  công lao như núi Thái Sơn, trí tuệ nghĩa khí người cha đáng bậc Anh Hùng - Trượng Phu.

----------


## phuongoanh2qdt

*Du Lich Mien Bac*

*Về Thăm Đất Cảng*

Với đặc thù về địa hình núi rồng uốn, khu du lịch Đồ Sơn nổi tiếng với những phong cảnh sơn thủy tình hữu, được chia thành ba khu riêng biệt. Điều hay nhất là cả ba khu vực đều có nhiều di tích lịch sử giá trị, các dịch vụ du lịch hấp dẫn nên thơ, hệ thống đường giao thông hiện đại thông suốt, bãi tắm trải dài ôm mép biển. Nhiều gia đình hay đoàn du khách vẫn chọn Đồ Sơn là số một, để hò hẹn và thuởng thức các dịch vụ nên thơ nơi đây khi đến Đồ Sơn

Đúng như vậy, công chúa Đồ Sơn đẹp, đã và đang nổi tiếng khắp năm châu. Đẹp bởi con người, nhiều di tích lịch sử giá trị từ thời Pháp như: đường Hồ Chí Minh trên biển, bến Nghiêng nơi những lính viễn chinh cuối cùng rút khỏi, biệt thự thời vua Bảo Đại, linh thiêng đền Bà Đế, đảo Dấu dưới nước, đảo Dấu trên bờ, vườn Trúc Đào, Thác rồng nằm khuất sau vườn thông… Sản vật nơi đây cũng rất nhiều, nhưng cần phải tinh ý để thưởng thức từng dịch vụ.
 Đồ Sơn có nhiều không gian xanh tĩnh lặng.



Du khách muốn êm đềm trong trong tĩnh lặng, du dương bên bản nhạc không lời chuyên đề về biển… hãy đến địa chỉ bãi tắm sạch vừa được qui hoạch trong lòng khu sinh thái Pagodon tại khu ba. Hay du khách muốn yên tĩnh cùng bạn bè, cân não, tâm sự, bình luận về cái thú ở Đồ Sơn, vừa để chơi thể thao, tắm biển và thưởng thức ẩm thực giá rẻ bình dân hơn nữa, thì cho xe rẽ vào khu đoàn 295, đi thẳng và rẽ phải, hoặc bám theo eo biển vào tận cùng của khu một.


*Du Lich Mien Bac*

Tại các khách sạn lớn, giá phòng được niêm yết công khai.
Cách tốt nhất, du khách nếu không phải là đại gia, đừng ngại hỏi giá các dịch vụ trước khi dùng, kể cả giá thuê các ghế đặt dưới bãi biển. Nên đến địa chỉ của công ty khách sạn du lịch Đồ Sơn tại khu hai để tham khảo chọn lựa. Hay sang hơn, vào khu sinh thái mới của công ty liên doanh du lịch quốc tế Hải Phòng (CasinoDoSon) có khách sạn bốn sao và qua Hiệp hội Du lịch Đồ Sơn tại khu một để được biết thêm thông tin. Đặc biệt và nên tránh một số nhà hàng có nhân viên xuống đường vẫy và đeo bám khách, không nên tắm vào tầm trưa chỗ có biển báo vùng xoáy nguy hiểm, tuyệt đối không đùa nghịch lượn xe dưới bến Nghiêng, rêu rất trơn, nguy hiểm đến tính mạng.
 Bến xe khu 2 có nhiều tuyến xe chạy qua.
Để đảm bảo có được chuyến đi vừa ý, khách du lịch đến Đồ Sơn cần hoạch định sẵn việc đi đứng, xe cộ, bơi lội sao cho an toàn, biết chọn lựa phòng nghỉ phù hợp, nơi vui chơi thoải mái, vừa với túi tiền của mình vừa không phải lo nghĩ về chuyện chém chặt, mới là người đi du lịch “sành”.
 Không dưới một trăm vạn du khách đã đến Đồ Sơn. Tuy nhiên, sẽ có bao nhiêu người trong số đó còn muốn quay lại đây du lịch? Đồ Sơn còn nghèo về cơ sở vật chất, về tư duy làm du lịch khiến tài nguyên phong phú bị khai thác lãng phí. Trong nhiều năm, Đồ Sơn, tuy có vài chục ngàn du khách Trung Quốc, thường chỉ đến casino, nhưng vẫn còn vắng bóng các du khách Pháp, Hàn Quốc, Mỹ, Nhật, Nga. Tuy nhiên, Đồ Sơn đang nỗ lực đổi thay từng ngày để phục vụ du khách tốt hơn.

----------

